# How sick is dis here pic?!



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Found it on facebook.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

AlasTTTair said:


> *How sick is dis here pic?!*


nice wording what was it a A* English haha. anyways nice pic yeah :thumb:


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't recognise these guys, loving the guys jeans in the background though


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

The chav in the back ground doesnt look very impressed lol


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Haroldas has the same camera as me..!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Found it on facebook.


the guys arm on the right is bigger than the whole of the bloke stood behind him:laugh:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

who b dat der ****** on da left?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

This was taken at the FIBO expo in Germany.

Haroldas looks like he's almost ready to smile haha


----------



## sedod86 (Apr 2, 2009)

loving the white under armour top! he might as well painted it on! haha


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> who b dat der ****** on da left?


his name is haroldas dambrauskas origionaly from lithuania now lives in the uk great physique


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ye its ok. how old is he?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ye its ok. how old is he?


Are you for real mate?

I feel awesome would be a more appropriate description!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i was kidding just wanted to see the response. yeah ****ing massive. how old is he?


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> his name is haroldas dambrauskas origionaly from lithuania now lives in the uk great physique


I read a wicked article on him in Beef ages ago. He is truely awesome.



BigDom86 said:


> ye its ok. how old is he?


Sure he's young, like very early 20's... He's younger than me (99% sure!) and I'm 26.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i think even JW007 gets owned in the tight tshirt stakes looking at the long sleeved number Sammi is wearing in that shot lmao


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

kahn looks fooking huge


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Weeman, do you have two pc's in your house by any chance?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes,i got pc mrs wee on laptop,why do you ask mate?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Ahhhh, Mrs Weeman just replied to one of my posts thats why...

And heres me thinking you were being all romantic and typing on the same laptop.

Hope the prep is going well bud. good luck with it. your only a week or two out aren't you?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol aaaah i see lol

aye the prep is erm going,lol,could be happier,got 3 shows over the next 3 weekends,first one this saturday so using it as a feet wetter and hopefully draw me in a bit (wishing for a miracle? lol)

next week is my nabba qualifier so looking to be good as i can be given where i'm at for that one


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

there absoulty huge


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Weeman,are you sure thats you in your avvy,as its nothing like you as you seem more toned??? (Says this while clutching my clear morrisons bag  ).

Looking awesome mate,best of luck with your shows.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> Sure he's young, like very early 20's... He's younger than me (99% sure!) and I'm 26.


Haris is 30 according to this https://www.all-stars.de/AllStarsTeam/HarisDambrauskas/tabid/301/Default.aspx


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pea head said:


> Weeman,are you sure thats you in your avvy,as its nothing like you as you seem more toned??? (Says this while clutching my clear morrisons bag  ).
> 
> Looking awesome mate,best of luck with your shows.


lmao u big bastrd u!!!!

cheers mate,no doubt be feeling sorry for myself if i dont place at weekend,will keep you posted


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> This was taken at the FIBO expo in Germany.
> 
> Haroldas looks like he's almost ready to smile haha


He's just about mustered one in these two pics:


----------



## Freaknicer (Apr 24, 2009)

The Lithuanian giant trains at the same gym as me  fackin huge and moves like a bee


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you train at Muscleworks mate? Usually see Haris in there quite a bit.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

love the vests! they dont seem to have a uk site which you can purchase them from tho


----------



## Freaknicer (Apr 24, 2009)

Nah train at titanium gym, i've heard he is usually in muscleworks.

Humble guy, willing to give advice and what not.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

pea head said:


> *Weeman,are you sure thats you in your avvy,as its nothing like you as you seem more toned??? (Says this while clutching my clear morrisons bag *  ).
> 
> Looking awesome mate,best of luck with your shows.


Hahahahahaha, you made me laugh so hard i got tea coming out of my nose....:laugh::laugh: REPS!


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Willie said:


> He's just about mustered one in these two pics:


forget the big dude, whos the fit blonde in the pics?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Freaknicer said:


> Nah train at titanium gym, i've heard he is usually in muscleworks.
> 
> Humble guy, willing to give advice and what not.


Hadn't heard of that place before, just had a quick look and google and it looks like a good gym. Might head up for a session soon.


----------

